# In the interest of economy



## kruizer (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2021)

Doing a 48 hours roast,  not too convenient...


----------



## kruizer (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't think he mentioned anything about 48 hrs anything.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2021)

Many on the forum SV tough roasts for 48 hours...  It's a Bearcarver thing and it works very well....



RareMedium-RareMedium Meat125°F(50°C)130°F(55°C)140°F(60°C)Fish108°F(42°C)122°F(50°C)140°F(60°C)
Table 2.1: Temperatures corresponding to rare, medium-rare and medium in meat and fish.
While there is no consensus as to what temperatures rare, medium-rare and medium correspond to, I use the temperatures in Table 2.1. In general, the tenderness of meat increases from 122°F to 150°F (50°C to 65°C) but then decreases up to 175°F (80°C) (Powell et al., 2000; Tornberg, 2005). The approximate heating times for thawed and frozen meats are given in Tables 2.2 and 2.3. For a complete discussion on how these times were computed, please see Appendix A.

Heating Time from 41°F (5°C) to 1°F (0.5°C) Less Than the Water Bath's Temperature

ThicknessSlab-likeCylinder-likeSphere-like5 mm5 min5 min4 min10 mm19 min11 min8 min15 mm35 min18 min13 min20 mm50 min30 min20 min25 mm1¼ hr40 min25 min30 mm1½ hr50 min35 min35 mm2 hr1 hr45 min40 mm2½ hr1¼ hr55 min45 mm3 hr1½ hr1¼ hr50 mm3½ hr2 hr1½ hr55 mm4 hr2¼ hr1½ hr60 mm4¾ hr2½ hr2 hr65 mm5½ hr3 hr2¼ hr70 mm—3½ hr2½ hr75 mm—3¾ hr2¾ hr80 mm—4¼ hr3 hr85 mm—4¾ hr3½ hr90 mm—5¼ hr3¾ hr95 mm—6 hr4¼ hr100 mm——4¾ hr105 mm——5 hr110 mm——5½ hr115 mm——6 hr
Table 2.2: Approximate heating times for thawed meat to 1°F (0.5°C) less than the water bath's temperature. You can decrease the time by about 13% if you only want to heat the meat to within 2°F (1°C) of the water bath's temperature. *Do not use these times to compute pasteurization times: use the pasteurization tables below.* (My calculations assume that the water bath's temperature is between 110°F (45°C) and 175°F (80°C). I use a typical thermal diffusivity of 1.4×10-7 m2/s and surface heat transfer coefficient of 95 W/m2-K.) For thicker cuts and warmer water baths, heating time may (counter-intuitively) be _longer_ than pasteurization time.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 16, 2021)

Interesting video.
IMHO, if you can afford two nice ribeyes like that today, you can afford a Sous-Vide unit.
I found out the hard way the other day that I can't use beef tallow in the house because it sets off the smoke alarm LOL!


----------

